# track pad qui bloque



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

le track pad de mon ibouk plante de temps en temps j ai virré les options de clic et de transport et de bloquage en cas de souris usb ça a l aire mieux mais ça déconne encore un peut ci vous aver des idées


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le track pad de mon ibouk plante de temps en temps j ai virré les options de clic et de transport et de bloquage en cas de souris usb ça a l aire mieux mais ça déconne encore un peut ci vous aver des idées



Salut,

Même problème pour moi. Mon trackpad ne veut plus rien entendre par moment : je le dirige vers la gauche il s'obstine à rester ou à retourner à droite. 
A quoi est-ce dû ? Comment y remédier ?
Merci


----------



## cameleone (5 Août 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur les iBooks, mais sur les PowerBooks il y a une possibilité de réinitialisation du trackpad : coller la paume de la main à plat pendant quelques secondes sur celui-ci, et ça repart... à essayer sur le iBook.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (5 Août 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur les iBooks, mais sur les PowerBooks il y a une possibilité de réinitialisation du trackpad : coller la paume de la main à plat pendant quelques secondes sur celui-ci, et ça repart... à essayer sur le iBook.



Tiens, j'ai fait ça et ça me refait le même coup, merci


----------



## vincmyl (5 Août 2005)

Je connaissais pas cette solution


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Août 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible sur les iBooks, mais sur les PowerBooks il y a une possibilité de réinitialisation du trackpad : coller la paume de la main à plat pendant quelques secondes sur celui-ci, et ça repart... à essayer sur le iBook.



Je garde la discussion et je vous tiendrai au courant...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas essayé le reset du trackpad en posant la paume de la main dessus (enfin si, j'ai essayé, mais ça n'a rien donné, je dois mal le faire). Par contre, je peux vous dire avoir nettoyé mon iBook et mon trackpad (pour le trackpad, c'est déconseillé) avec la gomme magique Monsieur Propre, je susi ravi du résultat (époustouflant) pour le nettoyage des plastiques du portable. J'ai également constaté qu'une légère humidité des doigts perturbait le fonctionnement du trackpad (genre à la sortie de la douche) et depuis que je fais très attention, le problème est résolu !

Voila, et merci à toutes et tous


----------



## hugoboss24 (25 Août 2006)

Sur mon ibook g4 je me suis rendu compte du blocage du trackpad  lors de l'utilisation d'un telephone portable a cote de l'ordi ... Des que j'eloigne le telphone de l'ordi tout rentre en ordre ...


----------



## puremorning_joh (29 Septembre 2006)

Et moi mon étude personnelle souligne l'intervention de l'alimentation dans le blocage trackpadien :

en effet j'ai remarqué que mon trackpad bloquait la pluspart du dans lorsque mon ibook était en charge... Et quand je débranche l'alim....suspens... le trackpad revit !

Les boules.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (6 Octobre 2006)

Alimentation qui bloque le trackpad ? C'est rigolo ça


----------



## kertruc (11 Octobre 2006)

Dans ce cas, tu peux essayer de r&#233;initialiser ton gestionnaire d'alimentation :
Il est indiqu&#233; dans la notice Apple que le gestionnaire d'alimentation a un rapport avec le trackpad :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-fr


----------



## Tootie (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
Depuis qqes temps mon trackpad est devenu un outil de "click", càd qu'il suffit de l'effleurer pour obtenir le même résultat que si on cliquait sur sa partie inférieure. 
Par exemple, je suis en train d'encoder et ma flèche est aux environs des points d'activation du document. Brusquement mon document disparait: ma paume a effleuré le trackpad et c'est comme si j'avais cliqué sur le bouton orange ou rouge. 
Quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre ce qui est peut-être un faux contact ou ?????
Merci !


----------

